# Magazine Capacity For Big Game



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It seems I remember at one time the guidebook stated you could only have a magazine capable of holding no more than 5 rounds when hunting Big Game. I don't see that wording in the guidebook now, so does this mean a person could use an AR-15 with a 30 round magazine? I don't want to do this, just curious why it changed.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Why not? Does it really matter? As long as the firearm is not capable of fully automatic fire, what difference does it make? If ya can't hit 'em with the first round you're doing something wrong anyway.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

There was a time when you couldn't use a shotgun or a pistol for big game, but I've never known of any restrictions on rifle ammo capacities.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I remember when there were magazine requirements. I know they lifted it over 15 years ago when I ran into a guy hunting with a SKS with a big old banana clip and we had a discussion on it.

Not sure the specific date when it changed though.

-DallanC


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I vaguely remember when I took hunter's safety there was a capacity limit. That was in the early '90s.  I could be wrong though. This is just a theory, but could it have more to do with the limits it put on lever action rifles rather than semi-autos? A lot of lever guns hold more than 5, and not much you could do to change that without permanent alteration to the rifle. There may have been a lot of people upset that they couldn't use grandpa's old Winchester or Marlin. All you would have to do on a detachable mag rifle is pop in a smaller magazine.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

My bad! I'm sure you guys are right! My procs only go to 2000 and because I've been a bowhunter since about 1967, I haven't paid that close attention to rifle rules. I'll look it up the next time I'm in the Archives Research Office in Salt Lake.


----------

